# Anyone know of a low profile helmet for a big head?



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get hold of a XXXL Bern helmet (the Brentwood or Watts supposedly are available in these sizes)? I've searched the sites I'm familiar with and tried google but no luck with the size. 

Any other low profile helmets anyone know of for fellas with big domes/big hair? I measured my head and I'm at about 25"..well 26" if I dont smoosh my head down, but think I can pass with a 25" (63-64cm).

thx


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

holy cow. have you contacted bern directly? do you just have a massive mellon or do you have dreads or something going on?


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

an apparent "massive mellon" AND dreads..lol..You must know me..

Never knew I had a big dome until I started taking bicycling seriously.... My motorcycle helmets (Shoei) are XXL so that shouldve told me something..I console myself by say "I have a big brain"..doesnt go to explain my under employment tho.

I've sent them a message but you know how some manufacturers are with getting replies..so I have my fingers crossed that they will point me in the right direction but also hoping someone here was in somewhat the same boat and have found a solution that they wish to share..


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i think poc goes pretty big too. i remeber when tanner hall had dreads and he was rocking a reseptor bug.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I checked out POC earlier as well as I have and love their leg armor. They have the receptor flow helmet in their largest available size XXL (59-62cm) which doesnt quite do it either. 
Bern will be in touch hopefully.. thx dude


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

of course you could always weave your dreads into a makeshift helmet.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Yeah the XL POC isn't even that big. They say 62cm but my head's about 61cm and any smaller and I couldn't wear it.


----------



## theBody (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey I'm in the same boat as you. 65cm head (but no dreads). 

The Bontrager Quantum in size XL fit me *very* well. It's a special-order at most places, but where it isn't, you can try it on for free!

The Fox Flux helmet size XL was also close, but not quite the right fit. (I have a 'tall' head, along with round, so the Flux hit me in the back of the head on each side.

The Fox's rear adjustment system was much more comfortable (having two side clips) than the Bontrager's (having one central dial). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ACMI (Dec 16, 2009)

I read a somewhere that the 661 Recon Helmet is supposed to be huge. I haven't tried it myself though. I have a big head -- but apparently not as big as yours and I use Giros - large size of course.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the pointers guys...Good news is that Bern sent a reply to my inquiry and I have on order placed and should see the new helmet sometime this week.

Bontrager Quantum eh? I'll check that out.

My current lid is a Specialized "something or other" that I've had for a while but I have no backup and it's is on the snugger side of comfortable but the best fit of any I've had. 

I have a Trek helmet (again..I cant recall the model as I write this) that fits but man does it make me look goofy. I'm no slave to fashion..honestly..but I just can no longer sweet talk myself into that lid...a big head with a "head" appendage on is what I look and feel like. It is a typical XC/Road style helmet though. With the Bern I'm hoping for a low profile style that will be easier to live with. "It dont work if you wont wear it"!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, my head is only a large and when I tried on the Berns my head looked like I got it wedged in a bowling ball. They look cool until on my head. Good luck.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Uh oh..well they will be here in a day or two so I'll find out shortly. Some people look "right" in their helmets and so far I'm not one of them. So long as it fits If I'm looking like Tron from 1982 I suppose I'll have to find contentment. Lord knows I've already spent way too much on trying to find THE helmet to make me stop looking for greener pastures..


----------

